# Talk about patience!



## Rickbb (Dec 18, 2020)

Just wow, what a shot, and it only took 720,000 tries!

Facebook


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 18, 2020)

That is _stunning!_ Thanks for sharing that link.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Dec 18, 2020)

Very nice.   I like the trail effect.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Dec 23, 2020)

Good thing come to those who wait, or if at first you don't succeed, try try again etc.

Congratulations on a great shot and thanks for posting.


----------



## Kim Mates (Dec 31, 2020)

Rickbb said:


> Just wow, what a shot, and it only took 720,000 tries!
> 
> Facebook


So beautiful! Many stunning photos had to join the group. Lol


----------



## Space Face (Jan 11, 2021)

I do wonder how contrive such images are.  Maybe I'm a cynical old git but they do make me curious.


----------



## rallison (Oct 20, 2021)

Patience can improve your ability to accept setbacks and enjoy life. There is a saying; "Good things will be left to those who wait."


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 25, 2021)

-

One should not be too fast to conclude on the merit
of that shot nor on its attempt count.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 25, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> One should not be too fast to conclude on the merit
> of that shot nor on its attempt count.



I paid attention to some details and I suspect this is more a 
matter of  skilful construction than "real luck at hunting".


----------



## Space Face (Oct 25, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I do wonder how contrive such images are.  Maybe I'm a cynical old git but they do make me curious.


I repeat.


----------



## samlarsonns (Oct 29, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> I paid attention to some details and I suspect this is more a
> matter of  skilful construction than "real luck at hunting".
> Thats common senselike checking your loan amount rhroh some loan calculator soft


I think there is still 50% of luck involved


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 29, 2021)

samlarsonns said:


> I think there is still 50% of luck involved



Evaluating a ratio "skill vs luck" is in itself a risky enterprise.   

BTW… welcome Sam!


----------



## samlarsonns (Nov 4, 2021)

> BTW… welcome Sam!




Thanks =)


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 4, 2021)

It is an amazing shot, very well done....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 11, 2021)

Alisalira said:


> great discussion



What are your conclusions, Alisa?


----------

